# new pics/blue 4th gen



## cardana24 (Oct 15, 2003)

just took some pics the other day....there are more on my cardomain page...let me know what you think


----------



## HNE (May 13, 2003)

Saw these on the Org. Beautiful car man. Lots of custom work there. That Viper GTS Blue is off tha hook!


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

wow man... clean... i agree, that viper blue is hot!


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Tight


----------



## Blitz96 (Oct 30, 2003)

dang...real nice car dude....real nice. love the wing and the viper blue


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

Looks VERY nice...good job!


----------



## MSTH8TDMAX23 (Dec 1, 2003)

veeeeeeeeeeery niiiiiiiiiiiiiiice mang!!!! is there any way u can put the foglights in those skyline front end?? i had to take mine out..


----------



## MSTH8TDMAX23 (Dec 1, 2003)

heres mine...


----------



## cardana24 (Oct 15, 2003)

MSTH8TDMAX23 said:


> veeeeeeeeeeery niiiiiiiiiiiiiiice mang!!!! is there any way u can put the foglights in those skyline front end?? i had to take mine out..


I started out with a GXE so I did not have factory fog lights....I am sure you can make some sort of bracket that would hold them up in there but I am not going to do that with mine....I think it would be a real PITA


----------



## MSTH8TDMAX23 (Dec 1, 2003)

cardana24 said:


> I started out with a GXE so I did not have factory fog lights....I am sure you can make some sort of bracket that would hold them up in there but I am not going to do that with mine....I think it would be a real PITA


mine's a GXE also.. i was thinkin bout gettin those factory fogs then just change the bulbs, i dunno . what u think ?


----------



## cardana24 (Oct 15, 2003)

MSTH8TDMAX23 said:


> mine's a GXE also.. i was thinkin bout gettin those factory fogs then just change the bulbs, i dunno . what u think ?


Yeah I know what you are saying but where in the world would you mount them? I am just going to stick to the no foglight look on the skyline bumper....it would not be worth the money to me to fab something make that bumper cover hold foglights.


----------



## MaximaSE96 (Jun 24, 2003)

where did u get the skyline wing from


----------



## Maximeltman (Nov 16, 2003)

awesome rizide, brah!


----------



## 96_vqmax (May 14, 2003)

Very beautiful,your was the cleanest I have seen so far. :thumbup:


----------



## darrick (Jan 5, 2003)

very nice


----------



## cardana24 (Oct 15, 2003)

MaximaSE96 said:


> where did u get the skyline wing from


The wing is the terminator 3 wing made by JSP....I thought it was the looking I was going for with my car with my skyline body kit and everything else


----------

